# New Shy Rescue



## cjstyx (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently adopted a male 4 1/2 month old Aussie/Bernese Mountain Dog mix today and he will not respond to anything. He was an outside dog, no training, and abused by his previous owner. I have tried feeding him, taking him outside, everything. I won't eat, barely drinks water, and will not explore the house. He is very submissive and when you approach him, immediately turns on his side. I am not sure how to help him acclimate more. Any suggestions??


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, to start with a quiet environment with a set routine so he doesnt have any surprises... And give him time- one of our dogs was very poorly socialized and had never been inside(raised in a pasture, she had never experienced surfaces other than dirt or grass so stairs, carpet, wood floors, side walks were all very scarey to her), she lay for 3 days curled up in a ball on the stone hearth in front of our fireplace (she allowed my child to sing to her and gently brush her with a soft brush) and very slowly came out of her shell... Just show him its a safe place with no demands, he has been traumatized...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Faxon was like this when I got her. It took about three days to take her first step without being carried or strongly encouraged and longer to be as confident as she is now. I just moved her from the floor in the kitchen to the bed... She never moved herself until she was ready. Give him time.


----------



## Chestnut (Dec 10, 2013)

This is very helpful to read. We just adopted our first dog ever, a southern rescue girl, about 1 to 1 1/2 years old. She is a sweet, very docile girl, but so shy and depressed-seeming. I feel very conflicted about having adopted her, because we live right in the middle of Manhattan, and she's having a terrible time adapting to leash walks -- she's great in Central Park, but horrified, understandably, by neighborhood walks. She hates the traffic, particularly buses and trucks. We're working with an excellent PR trainer, and trying to desensitize her, but she'd have an easier time in a rural setting. The trainer thinks she was a tie-out and probably physically abused and she's already very attached to us (after two weeks.) She loves to be pet on the belly and follows us everywhere. So what's worse for her -- to stay with us in the big, scary city or go back to the rescue with a chance at a more rural home life? We already love her and want to keep her. Will she be able to adapt?


----------



## Lappdog (Dec 2, 2013)

We've got a Border Collie and a GSD mix with similar problems. Positive, patient confidence building interaction and petting have done a lot for them, but yesterday we started giving them iodine, because shyness and fear are two behavioral symptoms of a deficiency (and ours were displaying other symptoms like an aversion to cold and fear of new textures), and some breeds are particularly prone to thyroid issues (BCs don't seem to be but this girl exhibits pretty much all the symptoms of hypothyroidism). I'm not sure if it'll help yours, but both of ours are significantly better today after just putting a spoonful of dulse powder on their canned food yesterday evening. They don't mind the taste and dulse is pretty cheap, and there aren't side effects unless you really give them a lot, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## karawithasmile (Dec 23, 2013)

Chestnut said:


> This is very helpful to read. We just adopted our first dog ever, a southern rescue girl, about 1 to 1 1/2 years old. She is a sweet, very docile girl, but so shy and depressed-seeming. I feel very conflicted about having adopted her, because we live right in the middle of Manhattan, and she's having a terrible time adapting to leash walks -- she's great in Central Park, but horrified, understandably, by neighborhood walks. She hates the traffic, particularly buses and trucks. We're working with an excellent PR trainer, and trying to desensitize her, but she'd have an easier time in a rural setting. The trainer thinks she was a tie-out and probably physically abused and she's already very attached to us (after two weeks.) She loves to be pet on the belly and follows us everywhere. So what's worse for her -- to stay with us in the big, scary city or go back to the rescue with a chance at a more rural home life? We already love her and want to keep her. Will she be able to adapt?


Every dog is a bit different, but I too adopted a very shy guy around a year ago. We suspect he was simply kept on a chain prior because we adopted him at about 2 years old and he had never seen or used a leash. Walks were difficult at first. We live in a neighborhood, but near the entrance so we get a good deal of traffic on our street. He would pull so hard away from the street side and was really apprehensive about the fact that we walked behind him ("what are you people doing? Stalking me?!"). We basically just eased him up to being more confident on walks. We started short and we gave a lot of praise and treats, and tried to pick areas that were less congested. Then we worked him up to "scarier" things.

A year later and he is very brave. Doesn't even flinch when a car passes, completely ignores them. If the dog has already bonded to you and you love her, I would give her time and lots of positive reinforcement... how long have you had her? BTW kudos for rescuing and more kudos for working with a trainer. You sound like an ideal pet parent  Dogs are very resiliient. If the walk fright isn't affecting her when she's at home with you (she freaks out the rest of the day after a walk or something) and you can walk her in the park somewhat regularly, you're already off to a great start!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with what others have said. I've had a couple of dogs in the house that came to us a little bit....."damaged". Eating wasn't a problem with either of them, but trust was (one was more fearful, the other one more blustery and defensive). No matter what the actual dog's reaction to its new situation, patience goes a LONG way. 

Someone on another thread (I'm sorry, I can't remember which of you it was!!) shared a fantastic link on the "2 week shutdown" Very helpful, it doesn't have to be 2 weeks, some dogs less, some dogs more. 

Consider hand feeding as well. I found it made a big difference with the three dogs we've had with us, including Caeda. It seemed to help minimize snatching of food, teach some trust, and create a bond. If necessary, add some awesome treats (maybe little bits of cheese, hot dog bits, whatever) in with the kibble to be a little more enticing.


----------

